# Cordless heat gun



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Bought the new 18V Milwaukee heat gun. The guys were able to shrink about 30 labels with a 5.0 battery and still had juice left.


Try bending 3" pvc into a ninety and then that will impress me .


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Try bending 3" pvc into a ninety and then that will impress me .


Thats what weed burners are for !!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> Thats what weed burners are for !!!!!


Or truck exhausts.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Try bending 3" pvc into a ninety and then that will impress me .




I’d prefer to use the right tool for the job


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I’d prefer to use the right tool for the job


Sometimes times you are far away from the shop and you forgot to bring the correct tool with you.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just use springs for bending pvc.  
PS I have this heatgun, love it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

IMHO, heat guns beat blankets.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Think it would have enough run time to shrink a UF splice kit? Saves dragging out the portable generator.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Think it would have enough run time to shrink a UF splice kit? Saves dragging out the portable generator.


Looking at the first post I'd say it would.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Having a few extra batteries might help. I have two good corded ones so i'm not in too big of a hurry. Cordless vibratory saw was the most recent addition, its great. Cordless circular saw will be the next.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Having a few extra batteries might help. I have two good corded ones so i'm not in too big of a hurry. Cordless vibratory saw was the most recent addition, its great. Cordless circular saw will be the next.


I have the M12 Fuel circular saw and love it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

I have the heat gun and I'm a little disappointed with it. It's definitely inferior to an electric heat gun - not as hot and doesn't blow as hard. Compared to most of the other M18 tools that is a bit of a let down. I don't even use an electric drill anymore because the fuel drill is better. For heat shrinks the M18 is probably more than adequate, and the convenience factor is huge, but if I had to bend 3" PVC I would want the electric one.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Just use springs for bending pvc.
> PS I have this heatgun, love it.


Ordering one today:thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I don't 'get it.'

My propane torch is my go-to tool for dirt work heat. ( splice kits, etc. )

I can see the elegance of a heat gun for interior work -- but at such locations I've got temp power -- and I'm not jumping all over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

9.0 battery would be great with this I'm sure.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I use a butane-powered portable soldering iron/heat gun kit, works great for heat shrink. Master Appliance is the gold standard but there are a few cheaper rebrands.


----------

